# Frage zu Zoomfaktor und Komprimierungsrate



## lila84 (6. April 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe 2 Fragen auf die ich im Netz und Büchern leider noch keine Antwort gefunden habe:

1. Wenn ich keine Kamera mit beispielsweise 10-fach optischen und 20-fach digitalen Zoom habe, wie hoch ist dann der Zoomfaktor? 30? Oder 200? Wie "rechnet" man die 10 und 20 zusammen?

2. Gibt es Angaben darüber wie groß im Durchschnitt die Komprimierungsraten von MPEG1, MPEG2 und MPEG4 sind?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,
lila.


----------



## axn (6. April 2007)

Hallo und Willkommen!

1. Ich denke die Angabe "20x Digitalzoom" entspricht dem Maximalzoom. Der Analogwert kann nicht addiert werden.

2. Deine Frage betrifft sicher den generellen Vergleich. Hier ist das Mpeg4 Verfahren das Effektivste. Mpeg1 ist ein sehr altes Eisen, Mpeg2 hat sich als Standard für CPU-schwächere standalone-Geräte etabliert. Angaben über durchschnittliche Datenraten kann man aber kaum machen. Das hängt so sehr von der Art des Materials und von den Wünschen bezüglich der Qualität ab, dass man kaum generelle Angaben machen kann... Außer vielleicht in die Richtung "bei optisch gleichbleibender Qualität kodiert Mpeg4 ca. 4 mal so gut wie Mpeg2...?" :suspekt: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG2#Profile_und_Level
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG4

chmee hat da sicher noch ein paar bessere Links parat... 

mfg

axn


----------



## lila84 (6. April 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

zu 2.)
Ich würde gerne ausrechnen wie viel Minuten Videomaterial bei bestimmter Auflösung, Farbtiefe, Audio, Bildwiederholfrequenz auf eine Festplatte von sagen wir 200 GB passen. Und dazu bräuchte ich eben noch die ungefähre Komprimierungsrate am besten von MPEG2 und MPEG4. 
Wenn MPEG4 4x so gut ist wie MPEG2, dann müsste ich nur noch wissen wie sehr MPEG2 etwas unkomprimiertes komprimert.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch mal irgendwo ne Zahl gelesen oder gehört?!

mfg,
caro


----------



## chmee (6. April 2007)

Danke an den Vorredner AXN, ich übernehme 

Bei Mpeg ist es "eigentlich" ganz simpel. Video- und auch Tonkompression werden mit einer festen oder durchschnittlichen Bitrate pro Sekunde angegeben. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das PAL-Bild 720x576@PAR1,067 etwa 1MByte an digitalem Speicher benötigt ( 720x576x3Byte(24Bit) ~ 1,244MByte ), führt das zu der Aussage, dass unkomprimiertes Material in 8Bit etwa eine Bitrate von (1,244x25x8) 248MBit hat.

Eine Standard VideoDVD hat eine Bitrate von etwa 6MBit - die Begrenzung liegt per Mpeg-Norm bei 8MBit PLUS Audio.

Wenn also ein Mpeg2 mit maximaler Bitrate komprimiert wird, entspricht das einem Kompressionsfaktor von etwa 1:31 !

Es kommt gut hin, dass eine Videodatei in 720x576@25fps mit Mpeg4 bei Bitraten um 2MBit sauber aussieht. 

mfg chmee


----------



## lila84 (8. April 2007)

Hallo & Danke für die Antwort.

Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich es auch richtig verstanden hab

Also ich nehm mal mein Beispiel: 
- Auflösung von 640x480 Pixel, also 307.200 Pixel 
- 8 Bit pro Komponente von RGB also 24 Bit pro Pixel = 3 Byte pro Pixel;  pro Bild 921.600 Byte
- Bildwechselfrequenz von 25 Bilder/s =~ 22MByte + Audiodaten von ca. 10MByte = 32 MByte
- unkomprimiert auf eine 100GB Festplatte würden also 320 Sekunden passen, also 53 Minuten

Seh ich das richtig, dass die 8Bit/s für 720x576 gilt? Wie hoch ist die Bitrate von MPEG2 und MPEG4 bei VGA?

mfg,
lila


----------



## chmee (9. April 2007)

Audio 10MB/sek. ist extrem zu hoch ! -> 150kB/sek bei 44.1KHz/Stereo/unkompr.

Und zur Frage: Es geht nicht primär um die Auflösung sondern um die verwendete Bitrate. Du kannst auch VGA mit 6MBit/1,5MBit komprimieren.

Um aber eine Aussage zu treffen wie zB Bei VGA-Auflösung benötigt man eine Bitrate von
etwa x MBit, damit das Video die Qualität einer Video-DVD erreicht, könnte man ganz
simpel den Dreisatz heranziehen:

720x576 bei 24Bit =~ 1,244MByte Rohdaten -> 6MBit Mepg2 bei 25fps
640x480 bei 24Bit =~ 0,92 MByte Rohdaten -> 6*0,92/1,244 =~ *4,44MBit* Mpeg2 25fps

mfg chmee


----------

